# New Beavertail Ambush



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I really liked these boats when they first came out a few years ago and now that BT is building them I had to have one.






I haven't hung a motor on it yet but I'm looking at a few different 6hp models. Any suggestions? 

I'm also adding a 25qt. Yeti with a grab bar and welded rod holders. I'll post some more photo when I finish tricking it out after the holiday. Now I'm really looking forward to the ultra low tides around Pine Island next month.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

Please keep us up to date on this project. Looks very interesting.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

Beavertail is now building a boat designed by Pelican? I hope they don't get into the legal quagmire they got into when they "licences" the waterman. That was a mess! The Ambush is a really sweet concept. I like it too...ALOT! But I'm curious. When they did the waterman, It seemed their goal was to bring a cheaper that the original boat to the market. But with the Ambush...I don't think they can do that. The only logical alternative I can come up with is that they plan to be the sole distributor of the design. Is that the case? Curious minds want to know.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

Oyster I don't know the first thing about whether or not BT bought the mold or is just licensing the design of the ambush from Pelican. I am pretty certain however that the waterman fiasco was resolved (and by that I mean litigated) long before the current owners of the Beavertail brand (Aeon Marine) took over the reigns. I don't think Aeon has any relationship to the old group other than the purchasing of the brand name. The old group did an unauthorized splash of the waterman hull from what I understand - the result being a battle in the court system. There are quite a few posts about it that can be searched in the archives here.


----------



## BadKnotGuy (Jul 8, 2012)

And let's get some pics of that osprey in the water by the way!


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm pretty sure that they bought/acquired the mold and it's rights. 


These are really cool boats. Maybe I'll see you around PI here soon!


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

I believe BT bought the molds and rights to the Ambush and hey are now produced solely by BT. Greg will correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I believe BT bought the molds and rights to the Ambush and hey are now produced solely by BT. Greg will correct me if I'm wrong.


I want one bad! With an f70!


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

That's new news to me. Thanks for the clarification!
I wish them well with the Ambush!
Oddly...what does that mean for Pelican?
Wasn't the Ambush their flagship money making skiff?
I'll get to work on the Osprey! ;-)


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

You guys are correct, Pelican sold the molds to BT and they've kept the name and design unchanged. They did drop the price a bit to $2900 for a hull only and those are available right now. If you want a tricked out BMT combo that should only take a week or two. Here's another shot of mine with two of us onboard. Very comfortable once you get the feel for it.


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I tried a lightweight 6 hp 2 stroke on my "Light" version and while it had plenty of speed, I was not comfortable with the squat and lack of freeboard. I like this capped version better with its self bailing/scupper setup. That said, if I could of found a smaller 4 hp then it probably would have been a better fit and powered it into the 15-18 mph range which is plenty for that style of fishing. Best of luck to BT on the acquisition...


----------



## camp (Jul 31, 2011)

So cool. How does it perform as a paddle board? I'm thinking an electric trolling motor would be perfect for poking around in those spots you just can't get into.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

The Ambush actually performs really well as just a paddle board. It's more stable than most conventional SUPs of the same size but that's because it's triple their weight. That means it won't accelerate as quickly but once it's moving the wind doesn't affect you as much. It also has poling strakes under the hull to keep it straight instead of a fin which means the Ambush actually has less draft than most fishing SUPs. You're just not going to be able to throw one on the roof of your car without some help. Ideally the Ambush will go on a small trailer or in the bed of a pickup. Just rigging one with a trolling motor is also a great idea, especially now that ultralight LI batteries have come down in price.


----------



## coconutgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

Oh my. I recently fished some spots in Turks and Caicos were this would have been KILLER. I'm already considering adding a third boat to the family. This is cheap enough to really consider it as a powered SUP, so I can tell the wife I am not considering another boat.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I hung a new Nissan 6hp on the Ambush today.  What a blast.  I kept it in a freshwater canal for the first hour break-in so I couldn't open it up but the hull really wants to jump on plane with this outboard.  

By the way, the beat up trailer in this photo is my old Gheenoe's. You can buy a much nicer Peterson trailer custom fit for the Ambush from BT.


----------



## hookemdano (Feb 9, 2007)

When you say hull only for $2900 I am thinking the motor mount is extra. And if so how much for the one you have? Cool lil boat. Have been curious about this boat and the solo skiff for a while now.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, the motor mount is extra.  I also have faux-teak Seadek pads covering the cockpit and push pole holders and all that would bump the price up another $450.  I plan on adding some kind of grab bar and Yeti cooler but haven't purchased either yet.  I bought the engine online from a place in TN and got a good price on it with a very fast delivery.  I plan on fishing it tomorrow afternoon and will get some more pics, too.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I finally got the Ambush out in the saltwater of Matlacha Pass.  This boat is an absolute blast.


I still have a little bit of break in time left on the Nissan so I haven't cracked it wide open just yet and those shots are at half throttle.  It will easily plane with this little 6hp four-stroke.  I still haven't added the Yeti cooler and grab bar but plan to do that in the next week.  


The Ambush is rated for two passengers so I had to take my boy out for a spin.  He loves all boats and this BT will be his in a few years so he can learn the water on his own.  This is easily the most fun skiff I've ever run.


----------



## flatout87 (Feb 25, 2014)

How fast does it run with the 6 horse?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

In pic #2 it looks like you're about to fill the stern with water it's squatting so much. How close was it to going under and swamping?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

You can keep your little toy. I would not take my grandsos out in that in more than a calm lake not the ocean. iMHO


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I was probably one of, if not the first, people to buy and experiment with the Ambush. I did all my trials on a private/calm lake and with probably the lightest 6hp ever made. It was dangerous to say the least and would never recommend it. The manufacturer, or rep in this case, needs to be open to the future buyers in that it is primarily designed as a "better" substitute for a kayak or SuP. That is very true about the Ambush and it really shines using it as such. Paddle, troller or 2.5 is about all it is capable of doing. If anyone else says otherwise then they obviously have no clue on boaters safety. Still a good rig nonetheless, just advertised poorly..
This thread should be in the commercial section anyways


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

flats_tony: The Ambush will run about 15mph with the Nissan 6 I have on it. 

Net 30: I was running at half throttle in that photo you mentioned so the stern was squatting a bit but never close to swamping. The Ambush has a big scupper in the cockpit and is self bailing. As soon as you start moving forward any water drains right out the back. 

permitchaser: The Ambush is not a toy and since you've obviously never been on one your opinions are worthless. 

After Hours2: Since you've actually owned an Ambush I appreciate some of your opinions but let's go over a few other things first. I've made my entire living on the ocean since 1992, starting on dive boats and offshore charters in the Keys, then running a kayak business, and guiding full time on the flats since 1995. In other words, I know what I'm doing on the water. I would never set foot on any boat I consider unsafe, let alone own one. And unlike you, I've run my 6hp Ambush in the open salt waters around Pine Island in a variety of conditions, and it is not "dangerous" in the least. I've also been around these boats since they first came out in 2011 and would recommend it to anyone looking for an entry level skiff to learn and fish the shallow waters while having a lot of fun at the same time. 

Finally, I'm sorry if I came across as a bit of a jerk to anyone in this post but I just watched my beloved Steelers loose at home to Baltimore and I'm in a very bad mood right now.


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

One more thing.  Here's a link to the original Ambush thread starting in 2011 when they were built by Pelican:

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1323870851/0

It goes on for 11 pages and is definitely worth a read, especially for some of the glowing comments by After Hours2 about the capabilities of his Ambush and his enthusiasm for the product.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

So what happens when a 31' Contender comes by and its wake swamps you. Just say'en


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

I really did enjoy using the Ambush and would never knock it for what it's intended purpose was, and that I quickly realized. I have a Ambush build thread that maybe you can take a look at also. It shows the mounting of a 6 hp motor, then suddenly the abandonment and the installation of the trolling motor. Do what you want with the Ambush, I'm just stating facts that I have proven myself. 
Your purpose here is to endorse something that has been rebadged with another manufacturers name. This is a only a matter of false advertisement, and for those who disagree then spend the 5-6k for the boat,motor, mount and grab bar setup. You will quickly be a victim of the "Micros For Sale" section like many others I've noticed in the past. I paid $1200 for a barebones Ambush long before it was produced with a cap. At the time, the "true" builders did not even have plans for the mounting of an outboard and I was one of the first to discuss that option with them. 
I just want to go on record to say that I'm 100% for the design and did enjoy my Ambush. It floats, paddles and poles like a dream and I would buy and use before ever purchasing a Sup or kayak...
The lack of positive responses after you posted running pics should speak for itself...


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

> So what happens when a 31' Contender comes by and its wake swamps you. Just say'en


Why would a contender be running across a shallow flat? 

Where Capt. Greg is using this boat is exactly what's it's made for. The guy post photos of his new acquisition and gets blasted? :-?


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

I have been in the inter coastal many time sharing with Offshore monsters. Sometime you will have to cross a bay or the IC to get to a flat. I have to cross the Cape Fear Rive to get to some productive flats. I would not want try that with an Ambush IMHO


----------



## snookman716 (Jul 1, 2013)

> I have been in the inter coastal many time sharing with Offshore monsters. Sometime you will have to cross a bay or the IC to get to a flat. I have to cross the Cape Fear Rive to get to some productive flats. I would not want try that with an Ambush IMHO


Take your comments elsewhere nobody cares about what you're saying. This is a thread about a cool little micro and what it has to offer us skinny water fisherman, not a thread about who someone brings on it. If you would not bring a friend or son or anyone on it well good for you nobody cares.


----------



## Jared T. (Apr 13, 2014)

^^^what he said


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

> So what happens when a 31' Contender comes by and its wake swamps you. Just say'en


In my opinion you would not be an idiot and launch, cross or fish in areas where idiots would go by you in a manner that would cause you to be swamped. I would assume it is to be used in backwater areas, roadside launch areas or simply put, areas you will not encounter rough conditions.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> > So what happens when a 31' Contender comes by and its wake swamps you. Just say'en
> 
> 
> In my opinion you would not be an idiot and launch, cross or fish in areas where idiots would go by you in a manner that would cause you to be swamped. I would assume it is to be used in backwater areas, roadside launch areas or simply put, areas you will not encounter rough conditions.


Agree.  The dimensions seem to be the same as a 13' gheenoe.  Add to that the fact that its self bailing and it seemes like its totally safe.  As long as you arent broadsided by a breaking wave you should never tip it over.  

Even if you do flip and your motor goes under running and breaks it will be an easy pole or paddle back to civilization. You should be able to easily right it.  I dont imagine going more that a few miles from the ramp.

If you are wearing the kill switch and the motor cuts off on the way over then you should be able to just pull the carb and shake out any water,  remove the spark plug and pull the motor a few times and Check the oil sump for water.  Then put it all back together and then go home.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

What pitch prop are you running? The 9"?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> I have been in the inter coastal many time sharing with Offshore monsters. Sometime you will have to cross a bay or the IC to get to a flat. I have to cross the Cape Fear Rive to get to some productive flats. I would not want try that with an Ambush IMHO


Or down here he fishes the protected grass flats of pine island with it. Not every boat has to be a "big fat flats boat". It is microskiff after all and this is a microskiff, being used where microskiffs were built for. Wasn't bought to cross big water or cruise the Intercoastal _*JUST SAY'N*_


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Captain,

Cool boat. 

Simply based on the site's name, every single boat that we get excited about is at significant risk of being swamped by a big wake if things go wrong. Singling you out like you are completely out of bounds is nothing more than self-delusion.

While the pics under power have everyone aghast with self-righteous indignation, squatting looks much worse from the outside than from inside the boat. I can tell you are just barely coming over your bow wave and I know you are not underpowered with a 6 HP on that hull. This corresponds with you being at half-throttle. Keep the pics coming, especially once you get the motor broken in and have the boat under full power. I bet the stern lifts significantly. A tackle box, cooler of ice and your ace in the hole fuel can will also help get the bow down.

I personally would like to see a 14' version of the Ambush, but that is irrelevant since I don't have the common sense to simply buy a boat anymore.

Nate


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Haven't checked in here in a while and I don't have any new photo of the Ambush to post. Just too many 31 Contenders running around the flats these days and I don't feel safe taking it out there.

Seriously though, I've been a little busy with charters and haven't had time to play with it much. To answer some of your questions, I'm running the standard 7.8" aluminum prop that came with the motor. It runs the boat just fine, about 15mph top speed, and I don't think I'll change it. The Nissan 6 will also run for about 45 minutes on it's internal tank which holds 1/3 of a gallon. I just keep and extra gallon in the front hatch and can run all day and then some. We've got some very low tides coming up next week so I'll get some better shots on here soon. In the meantime, I'll be at the Charlotte Co. boat show with it tomorrow if anyone is in the area and wants a look.


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

I have never seen one of these, very cool little boat


----------



## Ogeechee_Creek (Jun 1, 2014)

Does anyone see plans for these?


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

> Does anyone see plans for these?


What do you mean by see plans? It's a beavertail boat.


----------



## Shalla Wata Rider (Aug 14, 2013)

> Does anyone see plans for these?


You got skills out the wazooo.....make your own and improve....A sweet wood version ( with some shape )would be awsome...


----------



## Xcapnjoe (Jun 5, 2013)

> Haven't checked in here in a while and I don't have any new photo of the Ambush to post.  Just too many 31 Contenders running around the flats these days and I don't feel safe taking it out there.
> 
> Seriously though, I've been a little busy with charters and haven't had time to play with it much.  To answer some of your questions, I'm running the standard 7.8" aluminum prop that came with the motor.  It runs the boat just fine, about 15mph top speed, and I don't think I'll change it.  The Nissan 6 will also run for about 45 minutes on it's internal tank which holds 1/3 of a gallon.  I just keep and extra gallon in the front hatch and can run all day and then some.  We've got some very low tides coming up next week so I'll get some better shots on here soon.  In the meantime, I'll be at the Charlotte Co. boat show with it tomorrow if anyone is in the area and wants a look.


Me either. I haven't really been around since I posted pics of my Ambush build. Needless to say, I have been happily running around on it since then. Great little skiff for what it is. I have a 2 stroke Nissan 6 on it with a 9" prop. It does about 15 mph. Perfect for riding the swells at the south jetty and more than sufficient for the poking around it was designed to do.
I like it. My boys like it.  
I rednecked a shift extension out of a 1/2" rod of carbon fiber, a SS eyebolt and some shrink wrap to abate the vibrations and wear. I also added a tillar pillar to the throttle arm. The first shifter extension was a mizuno golf bag leg. I went and got fancy since then!
Got a 14' Membranaceus bamboo pushpole I cut from my very own yard then treated with flat krylon paint. It's almost solid boo, but it's got just enough hollow to float. 
Noticed you don't have the rod holders on your motor mount. Smart... They are useless. I use a canvas camp stool to hold my rod. 
Enjoy your little skiff, man. One day your boys will enjoy it too.
Mine love it!
I live on a salt creek in Nokomis, so for those quick trips to the spillway or the lights at night it's perfect. Especially if you are experienced with small boats/skiffs.

If you want to get together for a trip just pm me. We'll laugh at the naysayers. My pics are posted somewhere around here. http://smg.photobucket.com/user/mommy2noah/library/JOEY?sort=3&page=1

Have Boats Will Travel.
Capt. Joe Johnson


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

I asked Will at BT to have one of his welders build me a 36" leaning post which I installed myself last week.  This is an essential piece of hardware for these boats.





I spent only three hours running and fishing the Ambush in Matlacha Pass this afternoon.  The wind was blowing 15kts from the NE and it was solid overcast.  Not great conditions for any small skiff but the Ambush ate it up and I landed snook after snook on a single Zara Spook.  My biggest was this 26" and I lost a few that were easily slot legal. 


I don't get the chance to run my Ambush very often but today really proved to me that this is a serious fishing platform.  Our snook population is heavily pressured this time of year and I caught more in one hour today from the Ambush than I did all last week on my BT3.


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool little skiff man, don't listen to the naysayers, if your boat is perfect to you that's all that matters.


----------

